
Pasco’s sheriff created a futuristic program to stop crime before it happens - rmason
https://projects.tampabay.com/projects/2020/investigations/police-pasco-sheriff-targeted/intelligence-led-policing/
======
rmason
This is almost lifted out of a bad movie and it's horrifying. Commit one crime
as a teenager, maybe hang out with the wrong friends. Suddenly some software
program deems you liable to commit future crimes and your entire family
becomes a target for endless harassment by sheriff's deputies. You can either
accept it or leave the county, stark choice.

